# Hi everyone!



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

I've been enjoying (somewhat quietly) this site for nearly a year.

Great site, and some awesome people providing lots of helpful info here! I thought I should give an official introduction.

Kerry
Reading, Pa.

P.S. Thanks to all who have helped with questions I've asked, and also inspiring me with my past and future projects.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & wellcome -once your here you can never leave


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard! I hope we can continue to help your Halloween endeavors.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HI there. I think there are quite a few PA people here. I hope you like it.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome...and I've really enjoyed my stay thus far. I almost couldn't believe I was checking new posts on here about Halloween in January...I guess it becomes an addiction.

With the info and ideas to be gathered here, I should easily outdo all of my previous haunts by far.

Thanks to all of you fellow dimented people who keep this going all throughout the year.

Kerry


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi and welcome....your addiction will be well fed here. Enjoy and have fun.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome...were glad to have you!!


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

welcome to the haunt


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome how did I miss this glad to see another eastern pa haunter


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi there kerryike!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome. Sounds like a fellow lurker just lurking around the site. I lurk too, lurk, lurk, lurk.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi neighbor! Northern NJ here. Sounds like we need Slightlymad to get you to join our make and take group. I'm glad you've decided to join in year round. Try not to look at it as an addiction, more like an all encompassing need to work on your haunt 24/7 in spite of monetary constraints, family obligations, work pressure, and your own conscience. hehehe


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks again to all of you for the warm welcome. 

It's great to find a place where the spirit runs year round. I've been lurking here for 6 months or so, and I have more ideas for this year already than my space and finances allow.

My wife always thinks it's strange when I pass up a chance to go to the pool with her on a sweltering July day in favor of puting something together just besause "time is running out". I appreciate everyone confirming my thoughts that she may just be the strange one.

Kerry


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Tell her WE said so........

Welcome out of the shadows... and in to the darkness.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome Kerryike!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya and welcome Kerryike!!! Glad ya found us.... Got pics?


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Kerry and welcome. Looking forward to seeing photos of your haunt.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Halloween's not just an addiction, it's a way of life!


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Richie said:


> Hi Kerry and welcome. Looking forward to seeing photos of your haunt.


I will see what I have in the way of photos. I also need to figure out how to upload my photos.

I don't do any kind of haunt at home, being that I live in the city.

I set up at my seasonal campsite where space is limited (but between the night hayrides, campsite trick or treaters, and general campsite strollers, we see about 150-200 visitors at our site throughout judging weekend and the costume weekend. (I'm thinking about doing a walk through this year...as most people who walk by want to take a tour anyway).

We also do a haunted trail the weekend before Halloween where we rent a bunch of generators and set up to scare people on the hayride. Each group's set up (about 8 or so groups on the trail) is kind of smallish, but some people who work it can come up with some really good spots and some cool stuff for just a generator or two. The problem with that is that set up is only 1 day and we clear out the night of and the morning after. That's a shame, because we've had as many as 800 paying customers on the haywagons.

Anyway, thanks for the welcome, and I'll see what I can do about the pics.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

you can get a disk done at walmart if you dont have a digital camera and then upload them to photobucket. Its a free photoweb place and then you just put the link on here for us to use. Where is your campground haunt? That sounds really fun. And do you have a dot room in your display? That might be a great simple solution to a walkthrough thats easy set up and tear down in a day.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

HI kerry..
your gathering sounds fun too bad it is only one day.
Your in the right place that's for sure hurry up and get your prop done cuz there's another waiting....


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> you can get a disk done at walmart if you dont have a digital camera and then upload them to photobucket. Its a free photoweb place and then you just put the link on here for us to use. Where is your campground haunt? That sounds really fun. And do you have a dot room in your display? That might be a great simple solution to a walkthrough thats easy set up and tear down in a day.


Yes, turtle. I thought of that later when downloading other's photobuckes albums. I was originally trying to figure out how to get pics display right to my post, but the photobucket thing seems like the answer and I already have an account. I'll get around to the few I have soon.

I've never made a dot room. We used to do rooms in a haunted house until they needed to use the space and decided utilize their trail instead. As far as my site, it's basically it is a "walk by display, but could be a "very tight" outdoor walkthrough.

Lilly:

The haunted trail is only for a day, but the Halloween theme and site judging lasts for the 2 weekends before. The cool thing about it is that all of the profits gets distributed between the groups participating. I'll split $200+ between my brother and my wife and I for soomething I'd do for free anyway.

As far as the judging, I've won the event 4 of the last 5 years...and there are 155 sites where many participate, but there's only so much you can do at a small campsite. Pretty much nothing compared to some of the more extravagant set ups here. I rely mostly on building my own props (or altering purchased ones) comming from the creativity provided by people such as yourselves... I guess I owe a thanks to all of you fellow haunters.

Kerry.

P.S. 
Slimy...I've told my wife that everyone here thinks that SHE'S the strange one, but it may take more convincing.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome Kerryike! and your mrs. may come around eventually - or she will succumb to rolling her eyes and making various comments that clearly express her disapproval and lack of understanding regarding your obsession...like so many of our spouses!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Amen HHH!


----------

